# Abandoned cottages, nr Newhall, feb 2017



## waveydave (Mar 4, 2017)

Here goes my first post...
Found this pair of cottages by chance as we drove by. 
Little online info but it seems that the left hand cottage was lived in until about 2014 when a chimney fire forced its elderly occupants to move out. (Apparently it wasnt economically viable to repair the damage). The right hand cottage has been empty for about 25 years.
Initially it looked like both places were trashed, (not a pane of glass remains intact). But on entering, we were surprised to find both places pretty sound, with all fireplaces present along with some several chairs, ancient tvs, kitchenette units and other stuff. Amazingly.....No graffitti.
I dont know how old these are but the drab exterior cladding and corrogated roof hides the best features.....
Beneath the tin roof lies the original thatched roof and where plaster was missing it revealed the timber frame that formed half of each cottage........anyway....heres the pics..
DSCF4173 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr


DSCF4174 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4175 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr
love this fireplace!

DSCF4176 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4180 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4181 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4183 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4190 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4187 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4191 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

that lean-to extension is the kitchen
DSCF4192 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr
another impressive fireplace nextdoor..

DSCF4199 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr
antique chair..

DSCF4177 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr
wish i'd have opened that tin....

DSCF4200 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr
cool 50s tv...

DSCF4202 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr
each cottage had one of these..

DSCF4204 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4205 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4206 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr
thatched roof??

DSCF4208 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4209 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr
all mod cons here

DSCF4212 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4213 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4214 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4215 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr
the toilet and chuck hutch

DSCF4216 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4219 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4220 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

DSCF4221 by Tazz & Moomoo, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks and welcome.


----------



## smiler (Mar 4, 2017)

That's a hell of a good post to begin with, the outhouse brought back memories of my childhood, bloody cold places in winter nicely done I look forward to the teams next post, Thanks


----------



## druid (Mar 4, 2017)

It's surprising how quickly these have deteriorated. I used to pass them fairly regularly (and I'm sure the right hand one was occupied more recently than 25 years ago).
Surprising that the whole plot hasn't been bought and some hideous newbuild put on there.


----------



## odeon master (Mar 4, 2017)

great photos, not seen this one before, do you mean Newhall like in south derbyshire? by swadlincote?


----------



## druid (Mar 4, 2017)

odeon master said:


> great photos, not seen this one before, do you mean Newhall like in south derbyshire? by swadlincote?



No, not near there


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 4, 2017)

Loved the privies,first cottage I rented in Wiltshire back in 72 had one,as Smiler said bloody cold in winter


----------



## waveydave (Mar 5, 2017)

@ Odeon Master. no, these are in cheshire


----------



## shackler urbex (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice TV


----------



## odeon master (Mar 5, 2017)

didnt think so, wise i would have spotted it.


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 5, 2017)

what a nice find, i enjoyed that. Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 6, 2017)

I love this old cottage, thanks for posting.


----------

